# Anime Suggestions



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

Now that bleach is "over" i want to watch another cool one 

any suggestions 

ive already seen yu yu hakusho code geass and death note and i dont like naruto...anything else ?

thanks


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Whoever doesn't watch One Piece when being into shounen is doing it wrong.

Also, be happy that Bleach ended, the decay of quality has been unmatched so far, although Naruto comes in a close second.


----------



## VolantEntropy (Mar 25, 2012)

"Laste Exile" is my favorite.

Steampunk with a focus on airships and subtle chess themes.

"Fullmetal Alchemist" is good also but I stuck with the manga for that one.


----------



## Silent_Enigma (Mar 31, 2012)

Naruto's plot line is at the top of all current anime in my opinion. The thing that's really hurting Naruto is how much it's being dragged out. I'm hooked because I've been watching it when it first came out, but I need some damn closure. I'll admit that when it end, I'll be sad. One piece is really good, but I haven't gotten into it much right now.


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

One Piece
Soul Eater
Hunter X Hunter - Written by the same man who wrote Yu Yu Hakasho
D. Gray-Man
Cowboy Bebop
Trigun
Rurouni Kenshin
Fairy Tail

All of them are good, my favorites being the three at the top.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I usually find an endless list of anime to watch or at least check out when watching AMVs on youtube. I see some clips that look cool and decide to find out which anime they are and go check them out.
For example:





That's got a ton of random anime and I ended up checking out a few of the ones shown there after seeing that video.



As for my recommendation:
Busou Renkin is an anime I thoroughly enjoyed, but I don't ever see it being recommended anywhere.


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

I started watching Blood+ in case anyone was interested


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

In the case of manga, I see you liking xxxholic if you are liking Blood+.


----------



## Perspicacious (Feb 18, 2012)

If you end up liking Blood+ , don't bother with Blood-C *shudders*

What elements are important and appeal to you in a show and what are things you don't want to see in a show? That will help to narrow down future suggestions.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

They stopped making Bleach anime? Huh. Well, I can't say I'm disappointed... I stopped watching in the middle of that retarded Zanpakutoh filler arc. At least the manga is still going strong; it's never been paced very well, but it's still a lot more palatable than the anime ever was.

Anyway, Samurai Champloo is a pretty badass anime. Nice and short too, at 32 episodes, if I remember right.


----------



## yello (Oct 14, 2011)

Monster








Wolf's Rain


----------

